# Battery Charger LC-E4N for 1D X



## Virgil Quick (Jul 22, 2012)

The LC-E4N battery charger for the new 1D X is quite large and requires a separate power cord. It will charge two LP-E4N batteries at one time as well as measure the battery performance (although the camera will do this as well).

While the LC-E4N works very well and is a nice unit I am concerned about the size of the charger. As mentioned, this boy is rather large and will be difficult to pack in carry on luggage for air travel. Sure do wish Canon would offer a "travel model" charger for the 1D X for one battery at a time that would plug directly into an electrical socket without the having to use a power cord (like the charger for a 5D II.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 22, 2012)

Yep, it's big!

Technically, it doesn't charge two at once - you can put two on, but it will charge them sequentially, not simultaneously. 

The large size of the charger was one main reason I bought a second battery - for short trips, that's easier to pack than the charger!


----------



## Virgil Quick (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification on how the charger handles two batteries. I only have one battery at this time but look to get another when they are more readily available.

Taking two batteries on a short trip is a great idea however my next cruise is a little over three weeks long so that won't be an option. Got to figure out how to pack all the 1D X equipment in my roll along bag that was set up for a 5D II. Guess I'll pull out all the compartments and start over.


----------



## haring (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't think there is a small one yet! However I am sure one of the Chinese manufacturers reads this thread and the single chargers will pop up in ebay soon!!!


----------

